# In labour



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi I thought you all might like to know that my girl Angels waters have just broken, so here we go 

she is a border collie


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

ooooooh good luck hun, how s everything going at the moment ? i got all this to come very soon


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

the first bubble of amniotic fluid filled sack came out, that burst and she has had a 10 minute break from pushing now she is digging and pushing  hoping things go smoothly

I bet you are getting excited now


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Vixie said:


> the first bubble of amniotic fluid filled sack came out, that burst and she has had a 10 minute break from pushing now she is digging and having little pushes  hoping things go smoothly
> 
> I bet you are getting excited now


you bet i am


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

awwww gd luck too both of you and your dogs xxxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

no sign of first pup yet, will give her half an hour if there is still no pup I will call the vet


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope things are going well Vixie puppies are so exciting...Jill


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

How exciting!

Let us know how she gets on!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

good luck hope its going ok


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Vixie said:


> no sign of first pup yet, will give her half an hour if there is still no pup I will call the vet


hope everything going ok hun i have to leave for work soon will check in as soon as am home hopefully to news of puppies xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

first born mostly reabsorbed  so no pups yet

she is now pushing for second pup, hoping this one is OK, I can feel some moving in her so know at least some are fine


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Vixie said:


> first born mostly reabsorbed
> 
> she is now pushing for second pup, hoping this one is OK, I can feel some moving in her so know at least some are fine


Hiya sweetie, can't believe I nearly missed it 

Come on Angel you can do it, good luck Beth

Rach ~x~


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

sorry about the first one ,

fingers crossed for the others


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

gotta go on school run!

Sorry to hear about the first, keeping everything crossed for the others!

xxxxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya sweetie, can't believe I nearly missed it
> 
> Come on Angel you can do it, good luck Beth
> 
> Rach ~x~


I have been up all night, I'm shattered lol she just drank some lactol and is now pushing again


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Vixie said:


> I have been up all night, I'm shattered lol she just drank some lactol and is now pushing again


Come on Angel push 

Keep smiling Beth, morning Julia xx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Vixie said:


> I have been up all night, I'm shattered lol she just drank some lactol and is now pushing again


Come on angel!!! hope all goes well, sorry about the first one  xxxx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

ooops ,

morning MM , xx

morning vixie  xx


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the first pup, fingers crossed that the others are okl.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Any news yet vixie? fingers crossed here hun.
sorry to hear about the 1st pup.xxxxx*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good news we have 2 pups so far, 

1st a blue merle girl born at 7:57 am

2nd a black and white boy born at 8:20am YAY


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Vixie said:


> good news we have 2 pups so far,
> 
> 1st a blue merle girl born at 7:57
> 
> 2nd a black and white boy YAY


*Oh great news vixie, i claim the the blue merle.*


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Congratulations Beth, way to go Angel

Can't wait to see some pics

~x~


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Vixie said:


> good news we have 2 pups so far,
> 
> 1st a blue merle girl born at 7:57 am
> 
> 2nd a black and white boy born at 8:20am YAY


great news 

dam i am to late to claim the merle girl hmy: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Vixie said:


> good news we have 2 pups so far,
> 
> 1st a blue merle girl born at 7:57 am
> 
> 2nd a black and white boy born at 8:20am YAY


Just finished my house work and singed on here and found your thread, wow 2 pups already wow, nice work you, any more yet?????????????? congratulations


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

no more yet she is resting at the moment and feeding the first two, 

MM and Ninja but sorry all pups are taken for lol


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Vixie said:


> no more yet she is resting at the moment and feeding the first two,
> 
> MM and Ninja but sorry all pups are taken for lol


hmmm i may have to sneak around to yours and pinch 1 when you arent looking then


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ninja said:


> hmmm i may have to sneak around to yours and pinch 1 when you arent looking then


haha well if there are more pups than owners you will be the first person I call lol she is starting to push again so talk soon xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the first pup and congrats on the other 2

I hope all goes smoothly xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Vixie said:


> haha well if there are more pups than owners you will be the first person I call lol she is starting to push again so talk soon xxx


This is so exciting, do you know how many she is having??? good luck.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

ooh just caught up!

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> This is so exciting, do you know how many she is having??? good luck.


no, I dont know how many but I could feel at least 4 in there


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Just seen your thread Vixie.

Congrats xxx

Sorry to hear about first one  r.i.p little one xx

Good luck with the rest .


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Vixie said:


> no, I dont know how many but I could feel at least 4 in there


OOOOOHH!!! nice one two more to got then, I love hearing how dogs are progressing in labour. good luck, xxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she is pushing again now so dont think number 3 will be long


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

scosha37 said:


> Just seen your thread Vixie.
> 
> Congrats xxx
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Little girl next maybe ?????????? cant wait to hear now,


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

any news? conratulations on the pups already here.

Mo


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am on hoilday but took my laptop with me LOL

Glad mum and the 2 pups so far are doing well 

RIP little one


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the first one 

Congrats on the other 2, good luck  xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> I am on hoilday but took my laptop with me LOL
> 
> Glad mum and the 2 pups so far are doing well
> 
> RIP little one


so even when your on holiday you still cant keep away lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Good Luck, sorry about the 1st pup. 

xxx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Well done on the two pups 
Good luck for the rest 
x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

its gone quiet hope everything is ok.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats on 2 pups, sorry about the lost pup.
RIP little one.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

which of her chihuahuas is in labour, is it Tashi


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

its my Collie not my chihuahua 

she is still working on number 3, I can see it now, she just needs to make a few more pushes


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

all gone quiet!

Hoping for news of pup number 3 soon


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> all gone quiet!
> 
> Hoping for news of pup number 3 soon


Yeah... I was thinking the same, hope all is ok...


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Just caught up hun - sorry to hear about the first born, but huge congrats on the others - fingers crossed that everything else is ok!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Vixie said:


> its my Collie not my chihuahua
> 
> she is still working on number 3, I can see it now, she just needs to make a few more pushes


Oh collie puppies little babies just like my oldie one Benji,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

3rd pup just born, mostly white, with blue merle patches  shes a whoper


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww can't wait to see them.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Just popped in from work to check on things here , sorry about the first pup (a new star in the sky tonight) congratulations on the other two should be three by now looking forward to piccys oooh it will be my turn soon


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Vixie said:


> 3rd pup just born, mostly white, with blue merle patches  shes a whoper


WOOO HOOOO


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Vixie said:


> 3rd pup just born, mostly white, with blue merle patches  shes a whoper


congrats on no3 

so is that one gonna be mine then :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*sorry to hear about the baby hun  but hope the others are healthy  x*


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Vixie said:


> 3rd pup just born, mostly white, with blue merle patches  shes a whoper


I thought a girl, oh how sweet, congratulations on the 3rd, now waiting for the next one lololo


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

pup number 4 blue merle boy


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Vixie said:


> pup number 4 blue merle boy


woohoooo congratulations


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Vixie said:


> pup number 4 blue merle boy


congrats!!!!!
I wonder how many more???? I reckon 7!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Vixie said:


> pup number 4 blue merle boy


Now he didnt waste time getting here did he. I reckon he is going to be the bossy one lololol aww well done and big congrat's


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Two more to go now then????????????????????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

leoti said:


> woohoooo congratulations


 thanks, she hasnt delivered the last two placentas yet though somay need a trip to the vets for a jab


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

way to go vixie
sorry about the first one
you and mum are doing great!!!
xxx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Vixie said:


> thanks, she hasnt delivered the last two placentas yet though somay need a trip to the vets for a jab


the next pup might push them out


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cav said:


> the next pup might push them out


I'm hoping so, that happened with the second pup it forced the first placenta out, so keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Now he didnt waste time getting here did he. I reckon he is going to be the bossy one lololol aww well done and big congrat's


I know one minute she was cleaning the 3rd and then number 4 arrived lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

one placenta just came out


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww good news xx ooh a wee merle boy!!..


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Congrats, wonder how many more?? xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Vixie said:


> one placenta just came out


thats good, the other will come out with the next pup hopefully, congrats again.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*congratulations hun hope all goes well with mum pups and the placenta x*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> thats good, the other will come out with the next pup hopefully, congrats again.


hopefully yes, some pups though share a placenta and I'm pretty sure I saw the two cords coming from it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

plumo72 said:


> Congrats, wonder how many more?? xx


I hope a few more as there will be some disappointed people if its just the 4 :blushing:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Congratulations Beth, how big are the litters usualy for border collies?
Oh and nice to see MOD next to your name again.*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *Congratulations Beth, how big are the litters usualy for border collies?
> Oh and nice to see MOD next to your name again.*


haha its nice to have my status back lol 

around 6-8 is the usual


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Vixie said:


> haha its nice to have my status back lol
> 
> around 6-8 is the usual


*Oh a few more to come then.I'll keep popping back, i love this part of the forum.*


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

any more updates???????????????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

pup number 5 another blue merle boy  and placenta came out with this one


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*thats great beth Congratulations how many more do you think? *


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

not sure maybe 1 or two


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she seems to have settled now and they are all feeding well, changed the bedding so that are dry and now my back is in half lol I need a drink


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Vixie said:


> she seems to have settled now and they are all feeding well, changed the bedding so that are dry and now my back is in half lol I need a drink


So do we have 5 pups??


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Vixie said:


> she seems to have settled now and they are all feeding well, changed the bedding so that are dry and now my back is in half lol I need a drink


*aww bless you you go take a break hun you deserve one after all that  x*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Spaniel mad said:


> So do we have 5 pups??


yes 5 so far 2 girls, 3 boys  will post times, colours etc. in a bit


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Vixie said:


> yes 5 so far 2 girls, 3 boys  will post times, colours etc. in a bit


Aww congrats

I hope Mum and pups are all well xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *aww bless you you go take a break hun you deserve one after all that  x*


thanks, just going to wait a bit to see if there are any more first  then I need a bath, a drink and a rest lol  xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww congrats
> 
> I hope Mum and pups are all well xx


they all look to be doing well, all the pups look big and healthy and have had a feed and mum is busy cleaning them and herself  xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Vixie said:


> she seems to have settled now and they are all feeding well, changed the bedding so that are dry and now my back is in half lol I need a drink


*Just don't start without me Beth.*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

here are some pics for now, excuse the mess I will take some nicer ones later when shes all finished and clean


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

pup number 6 white with blue merle patches, dont know the sex yet


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations on the pups, they sound absolutly stunning, i was suprised not many B&Ws just one isnt it.? Sorry you lost the 1st special baby, he/she was just too special for this world.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Vixie said:


> here are some pics for now, excuse the mess I will take some nicer ones later when shes all finished and clean


Aww they are adorable xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Vixie said:


> pup number 6 white with blue merle patches, dont know the sex yet


Aww so she wants to keep going lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh bless, looking at the 2nd picture i want the last one on the right.pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee.*


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

love the white with the patches! never seen any like that before wounder what colour eyes she will have.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *Just don't start without me Beth.*


not a chance, we need to wet the pups head together


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*omg how cute are they   *


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Vixie said:


> here are some pics for now, excuse the mess I will take some nicer ones later when shes all finished and clean


OMG what lovely colours, look at the merles, and that white with merle how unusual. they are lovely and she did so well.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

DKDREAM said:


> Congratulations on the pups, they sound absolutly stunning, i was suprised not many B&Ws just one isnt it.? Sorry you lost the 1st special baby, he/she was just too special for this world.


I was surprised as well she had two in the last litter and a tri colour 



Spaniel mad said:


> Aww they are adorable xx


thank you



Spaniel mad said:


> Aww so she wants to keep going lol


looks like it lol wonder when shes going to stop 



JANICE199 said:


> *Oh bless, looking at the 2nd picture i want the last one on the right.pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee.*


haha OK as long as I can visit :001_tt2: 



DKDREAM said:


> love the white with the patches! never seen any like that before wounder what colour eyes she will have.


I know I havent seen it quite like that before either, I love that one  their father has one hazel and one blue eye and some from the last litter had the same some had two blue eyes and some had brown eyes


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Vixie said:


> here are some pics for now, excuse the mess I will take some nicer ones later when shes all finished and clean


Stunning puppies! x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulations!!xxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *omg how cute are they   *


hehe thank you I think so too 


xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> OMG what lovely colours, look at the merles, and that white with merle how unusual. they are lovely and she did so well.


thank you, I love the merles as well, but have a soft spot for the only black and wite boy he sticks out like a sore thumb in between them lot lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

puppy number 6 is a girl so there are 3 of each now


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Stunning puppies! x





suzy93074 said:


> Congratulations!!xxx


thank you both  xx


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

they are gorgeous..........................


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

aw well done. 
They look lovely. x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Vixie said:


> looks like it lol wonder when shes going to stop


I was like that when my springer had her pups. Thought she was never going to stop but luckily she did at 11 lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

marion..d said:


> they are gorgeous..........................





charmedlassie88 said:


> aw well done.
> They look lovely. x


thank you, I'm in love already, and mum did all the work, I was just there to comfort her and to fetch her drinks to refresh between pups lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

all your customers will be pleased, will anyone be left out on this litter. I do love the white and merle. They look ssoooooo huge when I think about my Teigan's chihuahua puppies, they were like little mice sooooo small. lolool


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Spaniel mad said:


> I was like that when my springer had her pups. Thought she was never going to stop but luckily she did at 11 lol


 don't say that 6 will be fine lol 

I saw your pups they are gorgeous and grown so much already


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Vixie said:


> don't say that 6 will be fine lol
> 
> I saw your pups they are gorgeous and grown so much already


Thank you. They have grown loads. Love them all xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

are you keeping any??? if i where you id keep that white girl with patches.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Thank you. They have grown loads. Love them all xxx


I forgot you had puppies too, I remember now 11, how are they doing. grown loads now probs


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I forgot you had puppies too, I remember now 11, how are they doing. grown loads now probs


yep 11 pups

They are doing great

Cant believe they will be 5 weeks on Monday


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

pup number 7 white with merle patches girl


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Vixie said:


> pup number 7 white with merle patches girl


Aww congrats x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh well done to you all i love that little white one


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

oooooooh just love the piccys awww cant wait for Leoti to have hers


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*OMG she's still going? i can see i'll have to go out and buy some more wine.*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> all your customers will be pleased, will anyone be left out on this litter. I do love the white and merle. They look ssoooooo huge when I think about my Teigan's chihuahua puppies, they were like little mice sooooo small. lolool





JANICE199 said:


> *OMG she's still going? i can see i'll have to go out and buy some more wine.*


haha yep still going bell her ,

can you pick me up some baileys while your out please lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

archiebaby said:


> ahh well done to you all i love that little white one


thank you there are two like that now 



leoti said:


> oooooooh just love the piccys awww cant wait for Leoti to have hers


thank you, I'm wondering if 7 is it or if there are more lol

I'm looking forward to them too, it will be nice to see both litters growing up  how long has she got left now?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

congratulations on the new arrivals ... well done :thumbup:


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Vixie said:


> thank you there are two like that now
> 
> thank you, I'm wondering if 7 is it or if there are more lol
> 
> I'm looking forward to them too, it will be nice to see both litters growing up  how long has she got left now?


9 days


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

leoti said:


> 9 days


it goes so quickly doesnt it, the time has flown by for me,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Natik said:


> congratulations on the new arrivals ... well done :thumbup:


thank you, I'm so pleased things are going so well, I feel blessed they are so gorgeous and so unexpected having so many merles


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Vixie said:


> it goes so quickly doesnt it, the time has flown by for me,


it does , hows mum and pups now anymore arrived ?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Vixie said:


> thank you, I'm so pleased things are going so well, I feel blessed they are so gorgeous and so unexpected having so many merles


makes the litter different bet that little black and white stands out


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

leoti said:


> it does , hows mum and pups now anymore arrived ?


they are going great thanks, all are feeding and Angel is cleaning them, I will have to change them again now and let them rest once all pups have finished their feed 



DKDREAM said:


> makes the litter different bet that little black and white stands out


he rally does stand out he looks lovely there


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Vixie said:


> haha yep still going bell her ,
> 
> can you pick me up some baileys while your out please lol


*lol will do, i'll get a few bottles as i think your going to need them.*


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

just catching up
hows it going and how many little ones?
hope all is well


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol will do, i'll get a few bottles as i think your going to need them.*


oh yes and with my kids at their grandparents tonight, I dont have to worry lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cav said:


> just catching up
> hows it going and how many little ones?
> hope all is well


7 pups so far and all is going well


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Vixie said:


> 7 pups so far and all is going well


lovely news
how many boys and girls?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cav said:


> lovely news
> how many boys and girls?


4 girls and 3 boys so far,

Angel is sleeping now she looks shattered bless her, she still wont eat yet but has had some glucose water and some lactol so that will keep her going for now, going to cook some fresh chicken now see if she will eat that


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Just caught up with this thread, another one i missed, and wow they are gorgeous


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

just caught up!

BIG HUGE congratulations!!! 

Are you thinking there could be more to come?

xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Vixie said:


> 4 girls and 3 boys so far,
> 
> Angel is sleeping now she looks shattered bless her, she still wont eat yet but has had some glucose water and some lactol so that will keep her going for now, going to cook some fresh chicken now see if she will eat that


Wow, have she finished now, or is she going to suprise you with another lololol I bet they look lovely too. I am so glad everying went ok for you and your dog. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Vixie said:


> 4 girls and 3 boys so far,
> 
> Angel is sleeping now she looks shattered bless her, she still wont eat yet but has had some glucose water and some lactol so that will keep her going for now, going to cook some fresh chicken now see if she will eat that


Yep thats good to hear i even gave my girl some cheese when she was in labour(wont hurt for one off)you give her what ever she will eat she deserves it lolbless her xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

back in a bit got to clean them all up again, talk to you soon


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

all clean and settled except for 1 noisy boy lol I'm shattered now though, I have been up al night and now I'm feeling the after effects of it


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Has she finished now Beth?*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she seems to have and I cant feel any more pups but then they can surprise you with a hidden one a few hours later, she did this last time lol

but for now it looks like its just the 7


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh i do feel for you, i remember that feeling well, i was so tired and emotional, i cried and said i would never breed again as i felt so guilty for Lucy, but after some wise words from people on here and a catch up on sleep thanks to hubby i soon felt better.

Hope you feel better soon hun, its all worth it in the end. ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations beth and well done angel,xxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Vixie said:


> all clean and settled except for 1 noisy boy lol I'm shattered now though, I have been up al night and now I'm feeling the after effects of it


I felt knackered and that was only with two puppies but long labour. So I can imagin how you are feeling, you and have a kip now you deserve it.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

shihtzumum said:


> Oh i do feel for you, i remember that feeling well, i was so tired and emotional, i cried and said i would never breed again as i felt so guilty for Lucy, but after some wise words from people on here and a catch up on sleep thanks to hubby i soon felt better.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon hun, its all worth it in the end. ((((((hugs))))))


its really tiring isnt it, I will try and get some rest late while Angel is 



colliemerles said:


> congratulations beth and well done angel,xxxxxx


Thanks Lorraine, I'm just glad all are well


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I felt knackered and that was only with two puppies but long labour. So I can imagin how you are feeling, you and have a kip now you deserve it.xxxxxxxxxxxx


I will a bit later once my kids have come home and gone down their grandparents


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

all 7 pups


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Vixie said:


> all 7 pups


They are stunning xxxxxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my, they are stunning, im in love,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Vixie said:


> all 7 pups


awwwwwww now am so broody for my leoti's puppies


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Spaniel mad said:


> They are stunning xxxxxxx


thank you, I love theri little squeaky noises at their age its so sweet and I love their puppy breath when they are older lol xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*They all look a good size Beth,and all sooooooooooo cute.*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> oh my, they are stunning, im in love,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


me toooooooooooooooooooooo    



leoti said:


> awwwwwww now am so broody for my leoti's puppies


I know I was the same seeing the other thread with puppies being born, but its worse when its the same breed itsnt it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *They all look a good size Beth,and all sooooooooooo cute.*


yes they all look a good size, I havent weighed them yet, I will do it once they stop feeding if they ever do lol


----------



## Maggiesmum (Sep 28, 2009)

congrats on your babies they are lovely.


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Beth they are totally stunning, 7 is a great number 

Well done to both you & Angel, hope you are getting some well earned rest.

Lot of love

~x~


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are gorgeous can i have them alll pleeeeeeeeease!!!!

wendy


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations they are stunning xxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

puppy number 8 a blue merle girl


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

placenta still inside at the moment


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh wow, they are all gorgeous.
I want one of the white ones with merle patches please 
Well done!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Vixie said:


> puppy number 8 a blue merle girl


Wow 8, way to go Angel, you are both doing so well hun xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Vixie said:


> puppy number 8 a blue merle girl


 wow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I know, it was a bit of a shock, lol


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

8 puppies,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,wow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

congrats on 8 pups 

just a quick question though, which one is mine :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow congrats on the 8 puppies RIP #1. If its anything like Collies and Shelties both parents have to be white factored to get a White pup with patches like that. So if the stud dog owner wanted to know that would mean their dog is White factored. I'll take pup #7 the White one next to the Black and white one Thank you I have a soft spot for mostly white collies of anykind LOL....Jill


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Vixie said:


> all 7 pups


Wow!!!!! Gorgeous puppies and stunning markings, congratulations hun  xxxxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

wow 8 pups

congrats x


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Beautiful litter  congratulations xx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Vixie said:


> all 7 pups


Oh wow! Huge congratulations hun - what a stunning litter! Look at all the merles!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Vixie said:


> all 7 pups


*Hehe i know which one i want lol, hehe can ya guess?? hehe:smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:

Well done Vix and well done mum, welcome to the world little ones :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats Vixie xx sorry about the one you lost


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations on 8 healthy puppies.
They are gorgeous.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Vixie said:


> puppy number 8 a blue merle girl


flipping hec, I thought she had finished, did you know there was going to be another one??? HAVE SHE FINISHED NOWWWWW LOLOLOLOLOLOLL


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I bet you and mummy dog are shattered???!!! long day for you both
wow :yikes::yikes: big litter.
again... they are sooooo cute x and huge congrats

rip 1st litter puppy dog xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh she likes to surprise you then is it unusual to have mainly white with the merle patches? ( sorry i dont really know about collies) they look lovely


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations and a big well done to Angel.

They are truly gorgeous.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> so even when your on holiday you still cant keep away lol


LOL nope i am a nightmare back now thou 
As lucky could not walk on a lead because of what happened on thu


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> LOL nope i am a nightmare back now thou
> As lucky could not walk on a lead because of what happened on thu


Poor thing

I hope she is going to be OK xxxx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Poor thing
> 
> I hope she is going to be OK xxxx


_She will be fine but dogs aint allowed of lead on site so was hard to walk her has it hurt her neck_

Wow 8 pups welldone and glad mum and pups are doing well

Are you going to keep one?


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Congratulations, lovely cute puppies, feeling broody again. Well done to you and Angel.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

WOW! 8 pups!

Has she finished?or is she saving another suprise?

Congrats again!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Just catching up on things.
Wow how wonderful and what beautiful puppies.
Well done to all of you


----------



## Kimmpf (Sep 23, 2009)

Congratulations on your new arrivals! Hope all pups and mummy dog (and you of course) are doing well and perhaps catching up on much needed sleep! Gorgeous pictures btw - a lovely end to my day looking at puppy pictures  does anyone else get the lovely fuzzy feeling  maybe just me being sad haha xx


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Kimmpf said:


> Congratulations on your new arrivals! Hope all pups and mummy dog (and you of course) are doing well and perhaps catching up on much needed sleep! Gorgeous pictures btw - a lovely end to my day looking at puppy pictures  does anyone else get the lovely fuzzy feeling  maybe just me being sad haha xx


Not just you..i dont think there is anything quite like it be it human or animal birth.

It is all a lovely miracle.


----------



## Kimmpf (Sep 23, 2009)

I am glad I'm not the only one! I think its lovely - and so exciting to follow these threads too


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thank you all for your kind words  all is still well with them and they have been cleaned up weighed and markings identified to try and tell them apart which isn't easy lol

I would love to keep one of the white girls but not sure I can convince my OH lol

well here goes. 

1st born at 7:57am blue merle girl 450g
2nd born at 8:20am black n white boy 500g
3rd born at 10:35am white with merle patches 500g
4th born at 10:45am blue merle boy 450g
5th born at 11:48am blue merle boy 540g
6th born at 12:43pm white with merle patches girl 550g
7th born at 1pm white with lots of merle 450g
8th born at 3:15pm blue merle girl 550g

and a couple more pics that I couldn't resist adding


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow you have some really beautiful puppies,you lucky girl.
I love Border Collies and always wanted a blue merle.
I must not look,i must not look,i must not look.


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ahhh beautiful pics.

That black and white boy has got to be special.

How is mum doing?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Gorgeous pics I love the one of all of them, they look so content.
Congratulations again.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

fairy74 said:


> Ahhh beautiful pics.
> 
> That black and white boy has got to be special.
> 
> How is mum doing?


thank you 
one of the people on my waiting list has already tried to book him lol

mum is doing great thanks panting a little but thats to be expected and she will only let me near them my OH isnt allowed yet lol


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Aww they are gorgeous and good sizes too, you must be so proud


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Colsy said:


> Wow you have some really beautiful puppies,you lucky girl.
> I love Border Collies and always wanted a blue merle.
> I must not look,i must not look,i must not look.


haha go on have a sneaky look lol :001_tt2: 



Fleur said:


> Gorgeous pics I love the one of all of them, they look so content.
> Congratulations again.


they seem very happy, got one vocal one but then thats boys for you lol they are so sweet I love them already


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok i have looked...
They are beautiful.
But i still want one !


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

which one LOL I might be able to do something pmsl


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Vixie said:


> which one LOL I might be able to do something pmsl


Not "ONE" all of them.....can never have enough Border Collies.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Vixie said:


> thank you all for your kind words  all is still well with them and they have been cleaned up weighed and markings identified to try and tell them apart which isn't easy lol
> 
> I would love to keep one of the white girls but not sure I can convince my OH lol
> 
> ...


awwww there great i so cant wait for Leoti to her little bubbas now


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

shihtzumum said:


> Aww they are gorgeous and good sizes too, you must be so proud


thank you yes they are all a good weight, no tiny pup to have me worried day and night so far, hopefully they will all gain weight well over the next few days and weeks 



leoti said:


> awwww there great i so cant wait for Leoti to her little bubbas now


I keep staring at them and forgetting to do what I'm supposed to be doing lol I'm really looking forward to seeing Leotis pups now as well


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Colsy said:


> Not "ONE" all of them.....can never have enough Border Collies.


haha so so true thats why I have 3 of them already lol  1 just wasn't enough :001_tt2:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Right where you stay??... am coming for a cuddle...


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Vixie said:


> haha so so true thats why I have 3 of them already lol  1 just wasn't enough :001_tt2:


I have 3 too,must be our lucky number.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Vixie said:


> thank you yes they are all a good weight, no tiny pup to have me worried day and night so far, hopefully they will all gain weight well over the next few days and weeks
> 
> I keep staring at them and forgetting to do what I'm supposed to be doing lol I'm really looking forward to seeing Leotis pups now as well


we will be comparing them in a few weeks lol lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

scosha37 said:


> Right where you stay??... am coming for a cuddle...


haha Wales  I'll put the kettle on ready 



Colsy said:


> I have 3 too,must be our lucky number.


yep must be because I have 3 chihuahuas as well


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

leoti said:


> we will be comparing them in a few weeks lol lol


lol yes, that could be fun, it will be lovely seeing both litters growing up


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm waiting for a little video of them to be load on to photobucket but its taking forever lol you will all be sick of me and my pictures and videos before long


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Beautiful  Congrats!  xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

here they are 

pups born 09/10/09 video by vixenelite - Photobucket


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Vixie said:


> here they are
> 
> pups born 09/10/09 video by vixenelite - Photobucket


Great video - thx for taking the time to post it.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thank you

well I'm off to sort out the animals ready for bed, and try and get some rest myself, talk to you all tomorrow


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

There looks to be 10 on that video?  maybe im just miss counting  Congrats! Night xx


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

wow! beautiful video!

gorgeous pups!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Love the video Beth,oh and i wet ALL the babies heads last night.*


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

i am so jealouse now i have watched the video  i think leoti is making me wait for hers till her due date


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Paws&Claws said:


> There looks to be 10 on that video?  maybe im just miss counting  Congrats! Night xx


no definitely only 8 lol I have counted the a lot  xx



billyboysmammy said:


> wow! beautiful video!
> 
> gorgeous pups!


thank you, I think so too but then I am biased lol 



JANICE199 said:


> *Love the video Beth,oh and i wet ALL the babies heads last night.*


good good thank you Janice, me too


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

leoti said:


> i am so jealouse now i have watched the video  i think leoti is making me wait for hers till her due date


yep shes going to make you wait until the bitter end lol not long now though, it will be here before you know it


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

wow, they look so fat and contented. love all the different colours.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dexter said:


> wow, they look so fat and contented. love all the different colours.


thank you and I just noticed that some of the merles have tan on their cheeks and in their eyebrows so they are blue (tri) merles , its so sweet, they look like they have blusher and eye shadow on lol


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

They are amazing, congrats! I love blue merles....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

love them new pictures, the white with merle patches ,wow how gorgeous, good luck with them,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks collie here are two more, I couldn't resist adding again


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Aww beth they look wonderful  love that little one asleep on mums back *


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

aww bless her she looks soooo tired!!!!!!!!

I want the pup with the merle ears - far right of the 2nd pic! 

Can i have a pic of him/her PRETTTTYTYYYYYYY PPPPLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Aww beth they look wonderful  love that little one asleep on mums back *


he's a right mummies boy, he's always either laying on top of her or in-between her paws bless him  x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*They look good sizes  I Miss not having my dog around anymore  *


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *They look good sizes  I Miss not having my dog around anymore  *


sorry you are missing your dog  it must be difficult seeing all these threads with new pups in them


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Its lovely to see all the new babies  I have resigned myself into not having another dog  not for a good while yet anyway x*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

billyboysmammy said:


> aww bless her she looks soooo tired!!!!!!!!
> 
> I want the pup with the merle ears - far right of the 2nd pic!
> 
> Can i have a pic of him/her PRETTTTYTYYYYYYY PPPPLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSEEEEEEEE!


haha, well I will thingk about it lol :001_tt2: is it the one in the first picture you mean or one of the ones in the second?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww bless, they are so cute,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> awwww bless, they are so cute,


 thank you, I want to keep the all lol


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Vixie said:


> haha, well I will thingk about it lol :001_tt2: is it the one in the first picture you mean or one of the ones in the second?


hehe

ones in the 2nd pic!

But looking at those photos! its the first baby in the first pic with the lil merle ears! SOOOO SWEEET!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

billyboysmammy said:


> hehe
> 
> ones in the 2nd pic!
> 
> But looking at those photos! its the first baby in the first pic with the lil merle ears! SOOOO SWEEET!


she is lovely she was the 6th born  I like her too! so where do I send her lol


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

they look like real chunky pupsters!! just gorgeous


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

emmisoli said:


> they look like real chunky pupsters!! just gorgeous


thank you, they are all chubby little thing no rint thank goodness, I would worry sick if there was


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Vixie said:


> she is lovely she was the 6th born  I like her too! so where do I send her lol


wrap her up and post her special delivery to swindon please!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

billyboysmammy said:


> wrap her up and post her special delivery to swindon please!


haha and just before Christmas as well :001_tt2:


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

awww vixie there lovely pups AM SO JEALOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!! lol lol


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Vixie said:


> haha and just before Christmas as well :001_tt2:


Perfect then!

Make sure you wrap a green bow around her neck for me! - she has to match the decorations! 

:lol:


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Hi Beth

The are so gorgeous honey, I really think Tia needs a little playmate so you just know you want me to have one 

Rach ~x~


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

leoti said:


> awww vixie there lovely pups AM SO JEALOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!! lol lol


LOL not for long though, you can just have a collie puppy fix on here until yours arrive at the end of the week lol 



billyboysmammy said:


> Perfect then!
> 
> Make sure you wrap a green bow around her neck for me! - she has to match the decorations!
> 
> :lol:


and a sprig of holly as well :001_tt2: 



Molly's Mum said:


> Hi Beth
> 
> The are so gorgeous honey, I really think Tia needs a little playmate so you just know you want me to have one
> 
> Rach ~x~


Ha ha well all little pups need a play mate dont they lol and you imagine the chaos a collie pup and a boxer pup together would cause   pmsl


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

so tired now, having to top up the little ones as mums milk still isn't here properly and they aren't gaining as much as I would like, but saying that they are all active and looking nice and plump but once they get bigger I don't think she will be able to keep up with their feeding demands, I hope I'm wrong though, (I don't mind being wrong about this one thing lol ) and that she produces more soon.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Vixie said:


> so tired now, having to top up the little ones as mums milk still isn't here properly and they aren't gaining as much as I would like, but saying that they are all active and looking nice and plump but once they get bigger I don't think she will be able to keep up with their feeding demands, I hope I'm wrong though, (I don't mind being wrong about this one thing lol ) and that she produces more soon.


Aww bless you

i thought i would have had to top storm up but luckily she had loads but just rotating them every couple of hours was tiring enough so i really feel for you

I hope the milk comes through really soon xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww bless you
> 
> i thought i would have had to top storm up but luckily she had loads but just rotating them every couple of hours was tiring enough so i really feel for you
> 
> I hope the milk comes through really soon xx


thank you I hope so too, luckily I'm not having to do a night time feed yet just a couple during the day so am hoping it happens soon before I need to do them as well, in every other way things are going fine, she is caring for them well, cleaning etc. all their umbilical cords have dried up and fallen off and the are full of energy


----------

